# Compatiability check for a soon to be stock aquarium..adivce welcome



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

after several trips to the pet stores, and I've found what i want. I need you guys to look over my list and make sure i dont stock anything that wont get along with each other. Also if you like to recommend another fish that will help equialize the aquarium let me know. Tank is 55 gallon BTW. How many of these can i have without overstocking?

Drawf Gourami
Blue Gourami
Red Sunset Gourami
Tiger Barb
Neon Tetra

Possibly one Betta, depending on how well the Tiger Barbs behave.

If you like to recommded another fish, espically a bottom feeder let me know. I could also go for a few glass shrimp too


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

tiger barbs are gonna nip the gouramis


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

i had kissing gouramis and tiger barbs before and never had a problem


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

kissing gourami is different from those gourami. first at all, most of the gourami you mention is small size. plus the reason behind barb don't mix with gourami is kissing gourami doesn't have that long feeler thing hang below the fish's belly and that long feeler is the target of what the barb going to attack at. to prevent damage to the feeler of the gourami, it is a good idea not to mix barb with gourami.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

ok, i can ditch the barbs and just get more neons..


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

and You should only have one kind of gourami in a tank, and if you want to have more than one individual try to get a pair.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

^^thats what i was going to do, i just dont know how many or if i can do a pair of each without overloading the tank


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

If you can get female gouramis, I think you could have 2 trios. Usually with females in the tank, male gouramis will be ok when kept together. You have to get a good ratio though, of 1 male to 2 females. Make sure to get the dwarves though. You can get a trio of red sunsets and a trio of dwarves...or just 1 trio of blue gouramis since they are more aggressive and bigger. I've never kept more than one gourami in a tank though, but have heard that keeping females in the tank (assuming you can find them) will lessen the aggression a bit. You have to get 2 females to each male though because with only one, he will be aggressive towards her.

I would skip the barbs if you want the gouramis. You could do one big school of neons, or pick another non nippy tetra. Have you looked at Lemon tetras? They are very pretty, hardy, and non-nippy. They would be a perfect fit in the tank. Or you could get a school of black neons. That would add some contrast to the tank.

For the bottom, how about a shoal of cories or a group of loaches? You could have about 8 cories, depending on what type you want or 4-6 loaches. And with either group you could get a small pleco like a Bristlenose or Rubbernose.

How about:
3 dwarf gouramis (1m/2f)
3 red sunsets (1m/2f)
8 neons
6-8 lemon or black neons
8 cories or 6 loaches
1 small pleco (not a common...)

That may be a little overstocked...maybe fully stocked. I like to keep my tanks full though. If you don't want that many fish, you could drop the 2nd school and just get 10 neons or drop one of the trios of gouramis.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

^^thats what i was looking for, thanks alot, what kinda of cory or loach?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Its up to you on the cories or loaches. I'll throw out some types, but really any cories will work and any loaches except clowns will work (they get about 12 inches...so too large). Also skunk loaches can be aggressive, so I wouldn't get them either. 

Both loaches and cories like to be in groups, so I'd get atleast 4 cories of one type and atleast 3 loaches.

Corydoras aeneus can be Bronze or Albino
Corydoras paleatus are also called Peppered cories
Panda cories
Bandit cories or Corydoras metae look similar to pandas
Corydoras trilineatus are also called 3-line cories or spotted cories
They look similar to Julii cories which are very hard to find and have smaller and more spots than the 3-lines.

Loaches:
Yoyo loach
Zebra loach
Angelicus or Polka Dot loach
Kuhli loach...is very interesting.  

There are more cories and loaches, but those are the most common.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks i just poored in my bio-spira, so it should be ready tomorrow


----------

